# Does Each State have a Pontil



## madpaddla (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello all:
 One of the recent thoughts while digging was just that question.
 Does each state have a pontil?
 Just a guess but AK and HI prob not but how about the west coast, IA, KS etc? ? 
 Madpaddla


----------



## Tony14 (Mar 5, 2008)

wisconsin has a handful including a beautiful open pontilled bitters that just showed up.


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 5, 2008)

Ohio has quite a few, and made some for other states as well.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Ton Loc and JG:
 Does anyone know about the harder to find states?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 6, 2008)

Many states werent formed until after the civil war so there are definately states without embossed pontil bottles. 
 For example there were pontil Wheeling VA bottles, would you count those as VA or WVA?


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 6, 2008)

Either is fine so it would be that both have pontil bottles.  How about Colo, Ariz, ARk, KS, IA, Utah, etc.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 6, 2008)

Colorado wasnt a state until around 1876 so its doubtful you would find any pontilled bottles embossed "Colorado".  If you did find pontil marked bottles from those western states they would likely be marked with thier earlier territorial names or just the towns.


----------



## jagee44 (Mar 6, 2008)

There is only one from North Carolina that I am familar of.  I may be wrong but I think its only one.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 6, 2008)

WVa has some, but I dont have any. They usually run high $$$$


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Does Texas have any?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never heard of one from Florida and very few from Alabama. The pontils that I have found in both were imported from everywhere else.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm currently putting together a list of embossed pontil bottles from Maine, possibly for future publication.  I have just over 30 on the list now with about that many more variations (lip style, shape, height, color and embossing differences).  If anyone knows of one they think I might not have, give me a holler.

 Thanks - Sam


----------



## earlyglass (Mar 12, 2008)

Sam,

 Check out my website... I have a couple on there that are very rare, possibly unique. 

 Mike

 www.bottleshow.com


----------



## bigghouse (Mar 13, 2008)

MASS has alot of pontils i think[]


 anna


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Mike - 

 Thanks for the link to the Me pontils - I have been there before.  The Hays and Whipple I have in smooth base but not in pontil.  The C. B. Smith is definitley uncommon, I can provide you some info on Smith in exchange for some close up pics I could use.

 Later - Sam


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 17, 2008)

Iowa has pontils,I don't know about Kansas but I am pretty sure  Kansas City,Mo. has a metal bottomed sodie.Arkansas,very well could have one but I don't know.I would guess that other than California almost all of the Western States would not have one.I would think every state east of Missouri has atleast one and can't think of one that doesn't.Florida?maybe.


----------

